# Thinking about getting side swept bangs



## charish (Oct 14, 2006)

ok, my avetar picture is a little old, but i'm thinking about getting my hair cut and a few side swept bangs, but kinda long. what do ya'll think? i kind of like the bob cuts, but i want my hair to stay past my shoulders. i think i look better with longer hair. any suggestions?


----------



## shivs (Oct 14, 2006)

i LOVED my bangs. but i think im gonna grow them out, cause my face is combination to oily, and i think cause my hair is so thick, my skin on my forehead is more prone to breakouts. thats the only negative for me. They look really goodo n people with longer faces. i just think there great.


----------



## charish (Oct 14, 2006)

hm, well my face isn't long and it's not that wide, i wonder what it would look like.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

I say go for it! I try not to have bangs, but when I do allow myself to have them, I generally do side swept as "on my forehead" bangs just don't look right on me. If you don't already have layers, and you'd like the bangs to blend more with your hair, look into layers. Lots of salons these days have consultations they can do with video images that allow you to see what you'll look like before having the haircut.


----------



## charish (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks, yeah i have layers, but i need to have more trimmed off. my hair is wavy to straight, the shorter it is the more it bounces up, so if i have it too short, i don't think it looks right. i think my face is heart to oval shape and it isn't very wide so i don't know if that matters.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 15, 2006)

i think it would look very pretty on you - go for it!

post pics after!


----------



## charish (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks, i will if i get the nerve to get them cut.


----------



## ch3wiE-Mai (Oct 15, 2006)

it'll definetly suit you, i think you have an oval shape face ^__^


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 15, 2006)

I think they would look great on you! I say you go for it as well


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 15, 2006)

I think it would look great on you!! And you can pin 'em back when you feel bored of them.


----------



## charish (Oct 15, 2006)

ok, thanks ladies, now i just have to decide on how to get the rest of my hair cut. i like it long , but from high lighting it needs some cut off. i'm thinking about getting it cut a couple of inches below my shoulders to one of my layered lengths.


----------



## ZOMBIEx (Oct 15, 2006)

side swept bangs and maybe a couple layers would look great on you; it'd show your face off more which is good.


----------



## charish (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks, well going to go get my haircut.


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't wait to see how it looks!!! You're gonna post pics right!?


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2006)

i think it would look hot i like the side swept bangs


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 16, 2006)

Side swept bangs flatter every face shape. Some layers along with the bangs will look good. You can get the stylist to gradually cut the bangs shorter, so they're not too short...just barely long enough to tuck behind your ears is a good length. Cause it's a pain in the a** when they're too short and you have to keep them clipped back! Good luck, post a pic if possible!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 16, 2006)

I think they would look very nice on you. I have them and I really like them



there easy to style too. I also saw on Rimmel TV that they were very in this season.


----------



## charish (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks, well i didn't get to get them yesterday. i was waiting for my baby to wake up and they closed at 6 so i just got my other son's hair cut. which is ok, it'll give me more time to decide how much i want to get cut off my hair. i like how long it is, but it needs a few inches taken off the long layers.


----------



## cwcivicgrl (Oct 25, 2006)

I think it would look good remember around your eyes to go short then go long because otherwise your hair will always be in your eyes. I have the side sweep.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 25, 2006)

For some reason whenever I get mine they're cute for like a day, but then they get so hard to style. It's like they always separate into clumpy strands. That probably doesn't make sense, but I keep getting them because I look awful with no bangs whatsoever


----------



## cwcivicgrl (Oct 25, 2006)

Try Ojan it is all natural so its not too greasy or to sticky and it just helps keep your hair the way you want it and makes it look &amp; feel natural.


----------



## TW1NKLE (Oct 26, 2006)

I use to have bangs when I was younger, I never really liked it. As I grew older, my mom decided to let my bangs grow out! But for the past few years, I got bangs again! and I love it, don't think I can ever go back to the "no bangs" I think you should try it, even if you don't like it, you can always clip it back and what-not and it will grow. It grows quite fast.


----------



## charish (Dec 11, 2006)

ok, so it's been awhile since i've been on here thanks to my computer. but anyways , well i got like 8 inches cut off my hair and long side swept bangs, but that was like a little over a month ago now so they're grown out. when i was visiting my family, my brother took some pictures of me and downloaded them on his computer, but then his monitor blew up, so i have to wait to post them, oh and i got a demi permanent color put on which has came out a lot. my hair was just a little past my shoulders when i got it cut and now has already grown out about an inch since then and i just got it cut last month, so i guess it's growing out pretty fast.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *charish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok, so it's been awhile since i've been on here thanks to my computer. but anyways , well i got like 8 inches cut off my hair and long side swept bangs, but that was like a little over a month ago now so they're grown out. when i was visiting my family, my brother took some pictures of me and downloaded them on his computer, but then his monitor blew up, so i have to wait to post them, oh and i got a demi permanent color put on which has came out a lot. my hair was just a little past my shoulders when i got it cut and now has already grown out about an inch since then and i just got it cut last month, so i guess it's growing out pretty fast. can't wait to see some pics.


----------

